# Forget Mass Rape | Indian Foreign Minister tells Kashmiri people.



## Rajput_Pakistani

What else we could expect from the Foreign Minister of a Rapist Country. The worst statement i have ever heard *

Kunan-Poshpora mass rape: Shameful, but forgettable, says Salman Khurshid*

At the end of war you shake hands and talk with those who have been killing or marauding you
Revoking AFSPA is not reasonable; no matter you have grievances against it

By AFZAL SOFI

Published: Sat, 29 June 2013 11:18 PM

Kunan-Poshpora mass rape: Shameful, but forgettable, says Salman Khurshid


Srinagar: Indias External Affairs Minister Salman Khurshid Friday said he was ashamed of the 1991 mass rape of Kashmiri women by Indian soldiers in the Kunan-Poshpora villages but Kashmiris must try and forget the incident and learn to move on.
Well what can I say? I can only say I am ashamed that it happened in my country, Khurshid, who arrived Friday in the Valley on a two-day visit, said in reply to a reporters question during a Congress-sponsored interaction with civil society members here.
At least 30 women, including teenagers and elderly, were raped by soldiers belonging to Armys 4 Rajputana Rifles during the night intervening February 23/24, 1999 in the twin villages of Kunan-Poshpora in north Kashmirs Kupwara district. Police had closed the case as untraced, but after 22 years, a Kupwara court this month directed the police to reinvestigate the case.
This should not have happened in my country. I am even shocked that I am not able to do anything about it. Making people accountable for what has happened is necessary, Khurshid said.
Terming the Kunan-Poshpora incident as moral and emotional dilemma, Khurshid said when it happened there was a war in Kashmir, and in war people who dont deserve or want to suffer do suffer. He, however, said that people should try to forget about it and try to move on by starting negotiations and conversations.
It's like war. So many people, who don't deserve to suffer, suffered in a war. And at the end of the war, you still shake hands, you sign a peace document and you begin to talk to the very people who have been killing and marauding you. Its a moral dilemma, its an emotional dilemma, he said.
At the end of the day, there is a choice between choosing what we forget, if we can, correct as we must and make people accountable as is necessary and then learn to move on.
Khurshid also urged the people of Kashmir to take lessons by studying the life of former president of South Africa Nelson Mandela to learn the true meaning of struggle and forgiveness.
By studying him you will know what struggle and forgiveness is and you will know what building hope out of despair is, he said. He said that it was not easy to forget and move forward, given the human nature, but there are some things which are necessary to move forward.
Soldiers need protection
When asked why government of India is reluctant to withdraw the Armed Forces Special Powers Act, which gives impunity to soldiers, from J&K, Khurshid said they cant take the unilateral decision by ignoring Army.
We should not look at one side only; there are losses and tragedies on other side as well. Human lives are same everywhere. They (armed forces) are humans also and need to be protected. Taking AFSPA off is not reasonable, no matter you have grievances against it, he said.
He said that they dont have interest in continuing with the AFSPA but it is the situation which compels them to do so, otherwise there are more voices in Delhi than in Kashmir advocating its revocation.
We have to prepare to change and one day Kashmiris will change, so will Army, Khurshid said.
When asked about the resolution of Kashmir issue, he said they have to identify the issues and right representation first. We dont know what the issue is and we dont know who true representatives of Kashmir are. When we talk to one group of people other group starts approaching us saying that it is them who are true representatives; first we need to identify the issue and representatives, he said.
All the negotiations, observations and surveys done on Kashmir in the past may not have given you satisfaction as it is difficult to find true representatives of people. So need is to have broader negotiations and consultations with all the leadership of Kashmir, Khurshid said.
We have suffered for last 40 years and lets talk for another 40 years and gain trust by working on small things, he added.
When asked if he considers the Kashmir as dispute he said that he has to stay within his limits. But I consider that Kashmir has two aspects: one is dispute, which I think will be solved by somebody in future: second main aspects is human element, which needs to be addressed, and we dont think we have achieved what we want in this aspect, he said.

Kunan-Poshpora mass rape: Shameful, but forgettable, says Salman Khurshid

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

in last few months Indian politicians have been making several moronic statements relating to rape

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Toxic Alien

He is right on spot.
After all US forces raped more than 10,000 German women in WW2 mostly in area which later became west Germany but US and West Germany and later unified Germany became very close friends and allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gautam

What a pathetic statement. This guy should be fired.



Toxic Alien said:


> He is right on spot.
> After all US forces raped more than 10,000 German women in WW2 mostly in area which later became west Germany but US and West Germany and later unified Germany became very close friends and allies.



I think he should let time do its job rather than making offensive remarks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

Its not just a moronic statement by a moron, its a hidden message for all Kashmiris regarding their human rights. And regarding Rape i will not be surprised when some of your judge may suggest a poor victim to forget what has happened and move on. I want to smack him so hard that his brain burst out of his head.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## navtrek

Rajput_Pakistani said:


> What else we could expect from the Foreign Minister of a Rapist Country. The worst statement i have ever heard *
> 
> Kunan-Poshpora mass rape: Shameful, but forgettable, says Salman Khurshid*
> 
> At the end of war you shake hands and talk with those who have been killing or marauding you
> Revoking AFSPA is not reasonable; no matter you have grievances against it
> 
> By AFZAL SOFI
> 
> Published: Sat, 29 June 2013 11:18 PM
> 
> Kunan-Poshpora mass rape: Shameful, but forgettable, says Salman Khurshid
> 
> 
> Srinagar: Indias External Affairs Minister Salman Khurshid Friday said he was ashamed of the 1991 mass rape of Kashmiri women by Indian soldiers in the Kunan-Poshpora villages but Kashmiris must try and forget the incident and learn to move on.
> Well what can I say? I can only say I am ashamed that it happened in my country, Khurshid, who arrived Friday in the Valley on a two-day visit, said in reply to a reporters question during a Congress-sponsored interaction with civil society members here.
> At least 30 women, including teenagers and elderly, were raped by soldiers belonging to Armys 4 Rajputana Rifles during the night intervening February 23/24, 1999 in the twin villages of Kunan-Poshpora in north Kashmirs Kupwara district. Police had closed the case as untraced, but after 22 years, a Kupwara court this month directed the police to reinvestigate the case.
> This should not have happened in my country. I am even shocked that I am not able to do anything about it. Making people accountable for what has happened is necessary, Khurshid said.
> Terming the Kunan-Poshpora incident as moral and emotional dilemma, Khurshid said when it happened there was a war in Kashmir, and in war people who dont deserve or want to suffer do suffer. He, however, said that people should try to forget about it and try to move on by starting negotiations and conversations.
> It's like war. So many people, who don't deserve to suffer, suffered in a war. And at the end of the war, you still shake hands, you sign a peace document and you begin to talk to the very people who have been killing and marauding you. Its a moral dilemma, its an emotional dilemma, he said.
> At the end of the day, there is a choice between choosing what we forget, if we can, correct as we must and make people accountable as is necessary and then learn to move on.
> Khurshid also urged the people of Kashmir to take lessons by studying the life of former president of South Africa Nelson Mandela to learn the true meaning of struggle and forgiveness.
> By studying him you will know what struggle and forgiveness is and you will know what building hope out of despair is, he said. He said that it was not easy to forget and move forward, given the human nature, but there are some things which are necessary to move forward.
> Soldiers need protection
> When asked why government of India is reluctant to withdraw the Armed Forces Special Powers Act, which gives impunity to soldiers, from J&K, Khurshid said they cant take the unilateral decision by ignoring Army.
> We should not look at one side only; there are losses and tragedies on other side as well. Human lives are same everywhere. They (armed forces) are humans also and need to be protected. Taking AFSPA off is not reasonable, no matter you have grievances against it, he said.
> He said that they dont have interest in continuing with the AFSPA but it is the situation which compels them to do so, otherwise there are more voices in Delhi than in Kashmir advocating its revocation.
> We have to prepare to change and one day Kashmiris will change, so will Army, Khurshid said.
> When asked about the resolution of Kashmir issue, he said they have to identify the issues and right representation first. We dont know what the issue is and we dont know who true representatives of Kashmir are. When we talk to one group of people other group starts approaching us saying that it is them who are true representatives; first we need to identify the issue and representatives, he said.
> All the negotiations, observations and surveys done on Kashmir in the past may not have given you satisfaction as it is difficult to find true representatives of people. So need is to have broader negotiations and consultations with all the leadership of Kashmir, Khurshid said.
> We have suffered for last 40 years and lets talk for another 40 years and gain trust by working on small things, he added.
> When asked if he considers the Kashmir as dispute he said that he has to stay within his limits. But I consider that Kashmir has two aspects: one is dispute, which I think will be solved by somebody in future: second main aspects is human element, which needs to be addressed, and we dont think we have achieved what we want in this aspect, he said.
> 
> Kunan-Poshpora mass rape: Shameful, but forgettable, says Salman Khurshid



Its a good thing that the case is reopened and the soldiers involved hold meet justice they should not be let to get away with it. 

We should ask Salman Khurshid if he would say the same if his mother or sister had met the same fate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

navtrek said:


> Its a good thing that the case is reopened and the soldiers involved hold meet justice they should not be let to get away with it.
> 
> *We should ask Salman Khurshid if he would say the same if his mother or sister had met the same fate.*



Yaar, in our culture one mother and sister is also respected as our own. I was not able to write these words even though i wish her daughter read his statement and do ask him about that.


----------



## navtrek

Toxic Alien said:


> He is right on spot.
> After all US forces raped more than 10,000 German women in WW2 mostly in area which later became west Germany but US and West Germany and later unified Germany became very close friends and allies.



Sorry buddy you are talking like this only because u have not been directly affected just think about it we to have mothers and sisters would we say the same when it happens to us.


----------



## Neuro

Kasmiri hindu women also raped in large numbers but no one cared about them this same Kashmiri muslims not said single word against their muslim thugs. But now they playing victim card.

Here a Pakistani talked about rape and he taking lesson how to respect women , so can I bring 1971 mass rapes which were committed by your forces? first wash your sh!t then come us.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Hellraiser007

@Rajput_Pakistani do not behave like a moron.

Rape is a crime and the guys who did that must be punished.

But the lady who got raped must move on from the incident and there is more to life than remembering that unfortunate thing.

Pakistan is responsible for the wrong doings on kashmir people, it has to do with terror exporting nation.

Forget about India, what your politicians are doing when drones are ravaging your own territory, and in what shameful name we should call pakistan then.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## navtrek

Neuro said:


> Kasmiri hindu women also raped in large numbers but no one cared about them this same Kashmiri muslims not said single word against their muslim thugs. But now they playing victim card.
> 
> Here a Pakistani talked about rape and he taking lesson how to respect women , so can I bring 1971 mass rapes which were committed by your forces? first wash your sh!t then come us.



For a second lets leave Hindu, Muslim stuff all Kashmiris are our brothers and sisters and we should get them the justice they deserve. The Indian army wants to win the hearts of Kashmiti people then they can start from here. Prosecute those involved and get them justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Toxic Alien said:


> He is right on spot.
> After all US forces raped more than 10,000 German women in WW2 mostly in area which later became west Germany but US and West Germany and later unified Germany became very close friends and allies.



With shitty Indians like you Kashmir's fight will go on.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Slav Defence

Pathetic,ridiculous...
I was expecting some sensible statement from Indian authorities.
My bad..


----------



## Hyperion

You are one uber moron. Why not rape the families of the soldiers who committed this crime and then everyone can consider moving on? Btw, Kashmir isn't Germany and India my friend is no United States, never will be. It's better that we ALL live in the real world, instead of some parallel reality where India rules the seven seas.



Toxic Alien said:


> He is right on spot.
> After all US forces raped more than 10,000 German women in WW2 mostly in area which later became west Germany but US and West Germany and later unified Germany became very close friends and allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hulk

WebMaster said:


> With shitty Indians like you Kashmir's fight will go on.



There are some races who will keep fighting for perfect instead of enjoying the good. These races eventually hurt themselves more because of their illogical and impractical approach. You can see the same in Afghanistan, Palestine, portions of Pakistan and Kashmir.
Leave aside the current situation caused by militancy, Kashmir has everything which a free country can think of, minus few things that does not matter to common man. Like Technicalities on what it is called, who control foreign policy and Army etc.
Does it really matter to common man,the answer is no. These people have stupid leaders and they are filled them with nonsense. 
Do you think others princely state would not have ideas like being separate country? I think yes, but they used common sense.
Continuous violent fight for something not possible and creating problems for your own is stupidity of highest level. The main people responsible for what happened in Kashmir was they themselves.

ignoring the harsh word these people to me are not very intelligent when it comes to selling for something that might be acceptable, instead teach the next generation how to be destructive rather than constructive.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## RangerPK

So the Indian government admits that the Indian Army is occupying Kashmir state against the will of the Kashmiris. and they admit the Indian army is raping Kashmiris. This is the true colours of these people. Institutionalized killing and raping of Kashmiris, as confirmed by the Indian government. Rapistan, as the article suggests. needs to stop raping Kashmiris and leave them alone. 

Kashmiris do not want India in Kashmir. They have made it clear. It is time India leaves Kashmir.

PS: Also check out the comments of the Indians on this forum regarding Kashmir. Just take this thread for example. They show their true colours, on a Pakistani site, while being moderated, and infront of international community. This is only the tip of the ice burg. one can only imagine what they would do in the privacy of their own company. Such vile evil.


----------



## T90TankGuy

WebMaster said:


> With shitty Indians like you Kashmir's fight will go on.



I believe that one should be practical and pragmatic rather than emotional. its what 37 yrs of a tumultuous life has taught me . 
your views may give solace to a few but will not in the long run prove fruitful. but then what do i know? lets see how this plays out!!!!:


----------



## Kompromat

How about i rape your daughter mr khurshid and then ask you to 'forget' it..?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Supply&Demand

RangerPK said:


> So the Indian government admits that the Indian Army is occupying Kashmir state against the will of the Kashmiris. and they admit the Indian army is raping Kashmiris. This is the true colours of these people. Institutionalized killing and raping of Kashmiris, as confirmed by the Indian government. Rapistan, as the article suggests. needs to stop raping Kashmiris and leave them alone.
> 
> Kashmiris do not want India in Kashmir. They have made it clear. It is time India leaves Kashmir.
> 
> PS: Also check out the comments of the Indians on this forum regarding Kashmir. Just take this thread for example. They show their true colours, on a Pakistani site, while being moderated, and infront of international community. This is only the tip of the ice burg. one can only imagine what they would do in the privacy of their own company. Such vile evil.



I dont see ur outrage when hindu women were raped in Kashmir in 90's or even in Pakistan when 16 yr old are peacefully and willingly converted and married a.k.a raped. 

And btw Kashmir will be part of India no matter what.. U guys tried terrorism for last 25 yrs..not one inch of land could you get and you will not get in next 1000 yrs..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ilyas naik

Toxic Alien said:


> He is right on spot.
> After all US forces raped more than 10,000 German women in WW2 mostly in area which later became west Germany but US and West Germany and later unified Germany became very close friends and allies.



what would have u done if ur mother is raped by chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Supply&Demand

*THIS is FAKE NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

No Such statement reported in any legitimate news service.. Only propaganda...again shows what a bunch of liars these people..This is from a actual legitimate kashmir news

Greater Kashmir: Ashamed of Kunan-Poshpora mass rape: Salman Khurshid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Supply&Demand said:


> *THIS is FAKE NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> No Such statement reported in any legitimate news service.. Only propaganda...again shows what a bunch of liars these people..*This is from a actual legitimate kashmir news*
> 
> Greater Kashmir: Ashamed of Kunan-Poshpora mass rape: Salman Khurshid



And the same source becomes seperatist propoganda when we post it?


----------



## Ilyas naik

we kashmiris must take fight to india.we have nothing to lose now and show them what it feels like when ur beloved ones r lost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Ilyas naik said:


> we kashmiris must take fight to india.we have nothing to lose now and show them what it feels like when ur beloved ones r lost



I condemned the remarks of Mr. Khurshid  . I've interacted with many Kashmiris but views of Pdf Kashmiris don't match with there's.

You've been fighting since 48 and can carry on with it. If you have nothing to lose, rest assure you will win nothing.

Edit: why isn't any Indian source available on such outrageous comments. On other hand news channels are reporting incident on kashmir?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

WTF kind of statement? 

@ Indians, these kind of statements aren't good for your cause in Kashmir, and only add to tensions and violence. Even when i Regard it from an Indian perspective, this kind of statement is reckless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mirage2K

Parul said:


> I condemned the remarks of Mr. Khurshid  . I've interacted with many Kashmiris but views of Pdf Kashmiris don't match with there's.
> 
> You've been fighting since 48 and can carry on with it. If you have nothing to lose, rest assure you will win nothing.
> 
> Edit: *why isn't any Indian source available on such outrageous comments*. On other hand news channels are reporting incident on kashmir?



because the news is fake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Jungibaaz said:


> WTF kind of statement?
> 
> @ [MENTION=40908]Indians[MENTION], these kind of statements aren't good for your cause in Kashmir, and only add to tensions and violence. Even when i Regard it from an Indian perspective, this kind of statement is reckless.



No Indian channel is reporting this BS. However, news about filing FIR against army is all over. BAAT KUCH HAZAM NAHI HUI.


----------



## Supply&Demand

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> And the same source becomes seperatist propoganda when we post it?



This is a fake news... Khurshid said only half the statement..the other one has been added by this Kashmir Reader news...

Only shows separatists are getting desperate so much that *they have to make up news*...


----------



## rubyjackass

Can someone get the full transcript or video of his speech? Video is better, transcript can be fudged.


----------



## RescueRanger

Aeronaut said:


> How about i rape your daughter mr khurshid and then ask you to 'forget' it..?



Absolutely well put, what a stupid thing to say for someone in his position. Reminds me of the Japanese guy defending the practice of "sex salves" during WW2.


----------



## Cyberian

India is full of junglis. No wonder it has 17 insurgencies. Who would want to live in a country where rape is considered a culture instead of a crime? What's worst is people are told to forget they got raped and just move on!

A disgusting race of humans. I'm Thankful to Allah that He gifted us with Muslim Pakistan otherwise we would had been suffering like people are in the Indian Occupied Kashmir.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Rajput_Pakistani said:


> What else we could expect from the Foreign Minister of a Rapist Country. The worst statement i have ever heard *
> 
> Kunan-Poshpora mass rape: Shameful, but forgettable, says Salman Khurshid*
> 
> At the end of war you shake hands and talk with those who have been killing or marauding you
> Revoking AFSPA is not reasonable; no matter you have grievances against it
> 
> By AFZAL SOFI
> 
> Published: Sat, 29 June 2013 11:18 PM
> 
> Kunan-Poshpora mass rape: Shameful, but forgettable, says Salman Khurshid
> 
> 
> Srinagar: Indias External Affairs Minister Salman Khurshid Friday said he was ashamed of the 1991 mass rape of Kashmiri women by Indian soldiers in the Kunan-Poshpora villages but Kashmiris must try and forget the incident and learn to move on.
> Well what can I say? I can only say I am ashamed that it happened in my country, Khurshid, who arrived Friday in the Valley on a two-day visit, said in reply to a reporters question during a Congress-sponsored interaction with civil society members here.
> At least 30 women, including teenagers and elderly, were raped by soldiers belonging to Armys 4 Rajputana Rifles during the night intervening February 23/24, 1999 in the twin villages of Kunan-Poshpora in north Kashmirs Kupwara district. Police had closed the case as untraced, but after 22 years, a Kupwara court this month directed the police to reinvestigate the case.
> This should not have happened in my country. I am even shocked that I am not able to do anything about it. Making people accountable for what has happened is necessary, Khurshid said.
> Terming the Kunan-Poshpora incident as moral and emotional dilemma, Khurshid said when it happened there was a war in Kashmir, and in war people who dont deserve or want to suffer do suffer. He, however, said that people should try to forget about it and try to move on by starting negotiations and conversations.
> It's like war. So many people, who don't deserve to suffer, suffered in a war. And at the end of the war, you still shake hands, you sign a peace document and you begin to talk to the very people who have been killing and marauding you. Its a moral dilemma, its an emotional dilemma, he said.
> At the end of the day, there is a choice between choosing what we forget, if we can, correct as we must and make people accountable as is necessary and then learn to move on.
> Khurshid also urged the people of Kashmir to take lessons by studying the life of former president of South Africa Nelson Mandela to learn the true meaning of struggle and forgiveness.
> By studying him you will know what struggle and forgiveness is and you will know what building hope out of despair is, he said. He said that it was not easy to forget and move forward, given the human nature, but there are some things which are necessary to move forward.
> Soldiers need protection
> When asked why government of India is reluctant to withdraw the Armed Forces Special Powers Act, which gives impunity to soldiers, from J&K, Khurshid said they cant take the unilateral decision by ignoring Army.
> We should not look at one side only; there are losses and tragedies on other side as well. Human lives are same everywhere. They (armed forces) are humans also and need to be protected. Taking AFSPA off is not reasonable, no matter you have grievances against it, he said.
> He said that they dont have interest in continuing with the AFSPA but it is the situation which compels them to do so, otherwise there are more voices in Delhi than in Kashmir advocating its revocation.
> We have to prepare to change and one day Kashmiris will change, so will Army, Khurshid said.
> When asked about the resolution of Kashmir issue, he said they have to identify the issues and right representation first. We dont know what the issue is and we dont know who true representatives of Kashmir are. When we talk to one group of people other group starts approaching us saying that it is them who are true representatives; first we need to identify the issue and representatives, he said.
> All the negotiations, observations and surveys done on Kashmir in the past may not have given you satisfaction as it is difficult to find true representatives of people. So need is to have broader negotiations and consultations with all the leadership of Kashmir, Khurshid said.
> We have suffered for last 40 years and lets talk for another 40 years and gain trust by working on small things, he added.
> When asked if he considers the Kashmir as dispute he said that he has to stay within his limits. But I consider that Kashmir has two aspects: one is dispute, which I think will be solved by somebody in future: second main aspects is human element, which needs to be addressed, and we dont think we have achieved what we want in this aspect, he said.
> 
> Kunan-Poshpora mass rape: Shameful, but forgettable, says Salman Khurshid



A Dog living with Dogs eventually accepts the behaviors of Dogs. This term suits Their ''Muslim'' FM best.


----------



## Slayer786

I guess for Indians it is acceptable and forgivable crime. Recently rapes have been consistently been reported in Indian cities, which included a couple of minor girls aged 5 or less. Disgusting!!!!
But indin logo ki mentality bari gandi hain. Very disgusting!


----------



## kurup

pakistanis displaying a higher than thou attitude over a fake news .......


----------

